# Cat has dry skin peeling from paws!



## Neo's Friend (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi all
just signed up as I've noticed that my six and half year old cat (had her for about 6 months as she was a stray) has very dry skin peeling off her paws. her paws were fine before... I check her over every now and then so it's definitely recent.

I'm thinking it might be the cat litter is drying out her skin? I did buy a cheapy one that was from a local shop - rather than carrying the heavy bag from a shop that is quite far from I live.

I've not had an indoor cat before so I've never had issues with litter!
she refuses to leave my room... she sees me putting my shoes on and she hides under my futon!

She does get a little dandruff which I think is from the heating and I've tried to increase oils in her diet.. .she refused sardines but likes tuna... apparently I've heard that putting cod liver oil on her food is suppose to help - is this true? I don't want to try it unless I can find out if it's beneficial first.

shops are closed now but I'll buy a different type of litter tomorrow and I hope that will help! if not she'll have to go to the vets - which will be fun for her :wink:

I'm currently a mature full time student (just lost job recently) so I'm rather skint but if she does need to visit the vets then that's fine but I just wanted to see if anyone else knows that this could be to do with the litter as being the problem

she's fine otherwise... a few months of being in my room she's started to play like a kitten (I thought she was one of those cats that never played or made any noise at first) boy, did I get that wrong - my rug is never in the right place... and she chats and grumbles (for attention) at me all the time.

free style rug surfing anyone


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

My colourpoint persian Oska has had very dry sore pads in the past. We took him to vet who said that it was some relatively rare problem [can't remember name]. He prescribed some medication which didn't work [to be fair to vet he did tell us that it might not but that it was the only possible med that might work]. I then put Solar oil that I used on my nails on his pads and it worked a treat. My vet said that it was the vitamin E in it that solved the problem. Not saying that your cat has same problem but originally we thought it was due to the litter as well. Might be worth giving it a try. Found that ebay was cheapest


----------



## Neo's Friend (Feb 7, 2010)

Cazzer said:


> My colourpoint persian Oska has had very dry sore pads in the past. We took him to vet who said that it was some relatively rare problem [can't remember name]. He prescribed some medication which didn't work [to be fair to vet he did tell us that it might not but that it was the only possible med that might work]. I then put Solar oil that I used on my nails on his pads and it worked a treat. My vet said that it was the vitamin E in it that solved the problem. Not saying that your cat has same problem but originally we thought it was due to the litter as well. Might be worth giving it a try. Found that ebay was cheapest


Thanks for your suggestios - I'll have a look into that - I don't think her pads are sore though as it doesn't bother her when I had a look at each paw - also she isn't cleaning them or showing any issues when washing/walking etc.

I'm trying to look up litter at the moment... there's so many that it's rather confusing! lol.
might try a non-clumping type next


----------



## lisab345 (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi
My kitten Gizmo had this same problem and the vet said that it could be that they are scratching on something rough. And we found that it was this environmentally friendly scratching thing that we had bought him made from recycled cardboard. So we took that away and they healed fine themselves.
Thanks
Lisa


----------

